# ADG no longer a sponsor?



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

I don't know what's going on with them but they've lost the ball recently as they no longer distribute ADA.


----------



## somewhatshocked

They're no longer a sponsor. 

I'm sure they'll pop back up in some form or fashion as they transition into their new endeavor(s).


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

Them and GreenLeaf it looks like.


----------



## mistergreen

Good luck to them all. It's a tough business to be in.


----------



## Francis Xavier

They're working on their own product line now - so whenever that's ready, I'm sure they'll return.


----------



## hydrophyte

mistergreen said:


> Good luck to them all. It's a tough business to be in.


LOL.

They didn't terminate or suspend their sponsorship because "it's a tough business to be in."


----------



## Wwh2694

Man I have to order my stuff at Cali now


----------



## bitFUUL

Wwh2694 said:


> Man I have to order my stuff at Cali now


Or switch brands to a company that wants to expand westward.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE

bitFUUL said:


> Or switch brands to a company that wants to expand westward.


    Just sayin', right?


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

bitFUUL said:


> Or switch brands to a company that wants to expand westward.


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Green_Flash

^Maybe GLA? I heard they are still working on new products too.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

Why does gla still have ads? I thought they were for sponsors only.


----------



## hedge_fund

You don't need to be a sponsor....you can just pay for ads.


----------



## herns

SevenportsJohn said:


> Them and GreenLeaf it looks like.


not really sure, but GLA I think owns aquatic plant enthusiast forum.


----------



## John Simpson

Francis Xavier said:


> They're working on their own product line now - so whenever that's ready, I'm sure they'll return.


can't wait


----------



## Fat Guy

I missed the boat with this info and accidentally ordered something from them two days ago from their website and have found it impossible to get in touch with anyone regarding the order. I've emailed Frank and Jeff, and even spoke with an answering service that they have setup yet nobody has gotten back to me. Are they completely out of business? Are they still processing online orders or did they fall off the map completely?


----------



## ua hua

Fat Guy said:


> I missed the boat with this info and accidentally ordered something from them two days ago from their website and have found it impossible to get in touch with anyone regarding the order. I've emailed Frank and Jeff, and even spoke with an answering service that they have setup yet nobody has gotten back to me. Are they completely out of business? Are they still processing online orders or did they fall off the map completely?


There still in business AFAIK. It may take them some time to get back to you but when I called them Jeff got back to me right away. I was very happy with their services.


----------



## Fat Guy

ua hua said:


> There still in business AFAIK. It may take them some time to get back to you but when I called them Jeff got back to me right away. I was very happy with their services.


Thanks for the response ua hua. I hope they get back to me. I've purchased a lot of equipment from them in the past and had been satisfied with their response time on inquiries and with the overall way they handled orders. So, I wasn't expecting the current lag in communication between them and the consumer. Maybe I got them during a bad week. I'll be more patient.


----------



## talontsiawd

Francis Xavier said:


> They're working on their own product line now - so whenever that's ready, I'm sure they'll return.


Interesting.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Not sure about their own product like. But AquaTop's folks told me they planned to carry their tanks. Based on their Facebook photos, that appears to be the case.

Wish they could work on a comparable, more affordable substrate alternative to Aquasoil but definitely don't see that coming any time soon. They've been using Brightwell in some of their status updates, as well.


----------



## AaronT

somewhatshocked said:


> They've been using Brightwell in some of their status updates, as well.


Jeff told me a few years ago that they already used a lot of Brightwell products and really like them.


----------



## Carlin

They say they have some kind of big announcement today : https://www.facebook.com/adgonline looks like stainless steel inflow/outflow pipes?

I'll prob swing by later today and take some pics if they do their announcement before noon.


----------



## AaronT

Looks like they might be carrying the Natural Aquario line now. 
http://na-un.com/#sthash.fx34ayfA.6NCeYlE3.dpbs

At least judging from the teaser pic they put on Facebook last night.


----------



## John Simpson

yes they are officially the exclusive importers for NA, this will be great


----------



## plantbrain

AaronT said:


> Looks like they might be carrying the Natural Aquario line now.
> http://na-un.com/#sthash.fx34ayfA.6NCeYlE3.dpbs
> 
> At least judging from the teaser pic they put on Facebook last night.


NA seems to be a direct ADA knock off, pretty darn close.


----------



## AaronT

plantbrain said:


> NA seems to be a direct ADA knock off, pretty darn close.


I'd even argue that some of the stuff looks a little nicer, but I don't know the price point yet so it's hard to say for sure. The stands in particular look really nice and I'm a fan of SS pipes over glass. Maybe that's because I have 3 little ones and the glass makes me nervous.


----------



## plantbrain

AaronT said:


> I'd even argue that some of the stuff looks a little nicer, but I don't know the price point yet so it's hard to say for sure. The stands in particular look really nice and I'm a fan of SS pipes over glass. Maybe that's because I have 3 little ones and the glass makes me nervous.


Yes, I'm thinking the exact same things here. 
Soil is the big one and the SS pipes are good/better for most, just more work to clean and easier to break for the glass.
Stands look nice with better storage etc. 

Light rails and it seems they have more lamping options, newer tech than ADA.
Kessil have impressed me lately for LED's.

I know ADG uses a fair amount of LED for reefs, but it's always a test using them with planted tanks. If kessil did like one of their 360's for plants, I think they would be ideal for a pendent style.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

I wonder if this is why ADA cut them off? I thought they were doing their own line.


----------



## talontsiawd

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> I wonder if this is why ADA cut them off? I thought they were doing their own line.


It seems strange that AFA carries a variety of other brands though as well. I believe Archaea is AFA's own brand as well. I don't want to speculate on ADG, I just wonder if they moved on to NA for other reasons. 

That said, I am excited to see where this goes. Though I have heard their tanks are not quite as nice as ADA, I have heard most their other stuff is really nice, some better than ADA. Since they have very similar sized tanks to ADA, I see a lot of overlap on equipment. Unfortunately, they don't look to have a 60CM tank or list a stand for their 65CM tank.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx

ADG is selling off all of their ADA aqua soil so they can bring in 2 new lines of substrate, Brightwell Aquatics, and NATURAL AQUARIO soil based substrates.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

talontsiawd said:


> It seems strange that AFA carries a variety of other brands though as well. I believe Archaea is AFA's own brand as well. I don't want to speculate on ADG, I just wonder if they moved on to NA for other reasons.


Yes, but Archaea is a line that offers products that aren't really meant to compete with ADA, but give an alternative. If they started making glass pipes/diffusers/tanks and substrate, I don't think ADA would be happy with that. This new company, however, is in direct competition. They offer pretty much the same line of products with similar designs and concepts. And according to ADA:



> Thank you for your support for Nature Aquarium Goods, and Do!Aqua goods. In the U.S.,we have been so far marketing our products through, Aquarium Design Group, but as of July 25 2013, we terminated our distributorship agreement with them over the disagreement on marketing approach of our products in the U.S. market. We apologize for this sudden termination decision, and inconvenience it may cause to the end users and retailers in the U.S.


I haven't heard much from ADG on their side, but they haven't been great at communication/PR as of late.


----------



## acitydweller

it looks likd ADG does post more on facebook...


----------



## Green_Flash

I look forward to trying Brightwell substrates, I heard they were very good, just had a hard time with availability and price. Hopefully ADG solves both those issues.


----------

